# BMC Crash Replacement?



## Migen21

Has anyone here taken advantage of the BMC crash replacement program?

I have some frame damage from a mishap in the garage (was not riding the bike). 

I'm curious what the restrictions are for how damage occurred, what the discount was on the replacement frame, and how long the process took?


----------



## GOTA

I have not had to go through that, and hopefully never will. When you do find out please post an update. That would be very helpful for everyone who owns a BMC


----------



## Migen21

*BMC Crash Replacement works.*

Here is an update.


Here is a link to the official BMC Crash Replacement website.
Crash replacement - BMC Switzerland


You must have registered your bike within 30 days of purchase to be eligible.


The conditions for which they will do a crash replacement are limited. The bike has to have been damaged under 'normal use'. That's their term, not mine. It's a vague term and subject to interpretation. I'm guessing that means you were using it as a bicycle in some kind of normal way, and not misusing/abusing/torturing it. 


You are eligible for one crash replacement for the life of the warranty period (5 years).


I filled out the form on the BMC website and took it to the bike shop where I purchased the bike. The warranty guy there called BMC and was immediately given two options.


The damaged bike is a 61cm 2014 GF-01 Ultegra (upgraded by me to Di2) with rim brakes.


Unfortunately, in 2015, the GF-01 is only available in Disc, so if I stay with the Gran Fondo, I'm stuck with a GF-02. From what I'm being told by the bike shop guys, there is no perceivable difference between the 2014 GF-01 Carbon and the 2015 GF-02 Carbon, but I'd have to take their word for it as they don't have either in my size I can test ride. On the BMC website, for the 2015 bikes they identify the carbon in the GF-01 as "Pure Carbon" and the carbon in the GF-02 as just "Carbon". I have no idea what that means in terms of weight, compliance or durability.


So, for the replacement, BMC was kind enough to offer me two options.


Option 1 is a 2015 GF-02 frame/fork combination. I won't cite the cost they quoted, as I don't know if this is based on the shops relationship with BMC, but I will say it was completely reasonable. Much less than I expected.


Option 2 is a 2015 Team Machine SLR-01 frame/fork combination. This is obviously a racier bike than the Gran Fondo. This cost for this frame is about $500 more than the Gran Fondo frame.


I'm torn about which offer to take. I absolutely dearly love my GF-01. I started riding that bike last May at 6' 5" 300+ pounds, and it has loyally dragged me over 5k miles around the hilly and wet Pacific Northwest for the last year. I've lost 60lbs and become a much fitter/better rider. To that end, I really don't know if I still really need the extra compliance of the Gran Fondo for the riding I do (strictly road/MUT riding). I have been adding a lot of hill work to my rides lately, and I've also lowered my stem all the way down to the headset (it was several spacers high when I bought it). I'd love to try the SLR-01 for a demo and see if it's a good fit for me, but I can't seem to find one in my size to test ride. 


Much Dilemma.


Anyway, back to the thread topic, BMC crash replacement seems to work very well, as long as you have a properly registered bike and didn't damage it in some crazy non-cyling related way.

Edit to add a question:
If anyone has some real facts about the actual differences between the 2014 GF-01 Carbon and the 2015 GF-02 Carbon, I'd love to hear it. I seem to be getting some vague and somewhat conflicting information from the bike shop folks.


----------



## GOTA

I actually bought a carbon GF-02 about 6 weeks ago. I test road the GF-01 but it was out of my price range and I really wasn't interested in paying up for 1st generation hydro brakes. 

I know the GF-02 frame is heavier but the ride sure feels the same to me. It's that same incredibly stiff but comfortable ride that I experienced test riding the GF-01. I have the 105 version and the complete bike is actually lighter than the 01 because of the brakes. I was also told that the 02 uses the same fork as the 01 the only difference is that the 01 is set up for disc brakes.

I'm not racing. What I was looking for was an all day endurance bike that was still quick going uphill and stable when descending down crumbling and pot hole filled roads. The GF-02 is exactly that. Honestly I can't imagine that I would notice a tremendous difference between this and the 01 other than the brakes. I'm a big guy as well, not as big as you, but 230. For my needs it's perfect.

Good luck in whatever you do.


----------



## Migen21

GOTA,

So your GF-02 is the Carbon 105? 

I don't mind a few extra grams of weight. I just want to make sure I'm not compromising stiffness, compliance (on long rides over long seasons), or durability by going from the 2014 GF-01 to the 2015 GF-02.

I'm still very torn about my decision. There are many complicating factors. I have other 'endurance' style bikes to ride. My commuter is a Volagi Viaje Ti (60cm) that is also a very comfortable bike for long rides. To be honest, if someone put a gun to my head and said I had to pick one between the GF-01 and the Viaje Ti, I might very well pick the Titanium bike. 

Also, I'm to the point in my cycling where I think I'd like to have a little racier bike. The SLR-01 they are offering seems like a great opportunity to make that move. I just wish I could find one built up somewhere so I can test ride to be 100% sure.

My girlfriend reminded me that I was somewhat regretful for not holding out for the Disc version of the GF-01 when I bought it (wasn't immediately available so I went with rim brakes). If I moved my Ultegra Di2 from the GF-01 to the new SLR, I could save a few $$ and if I really missed the GF-01, I could buy the Disc version later.

it's a lot to process and a lot to consider. 

Also, I got word from my insurance company that they may cover me after all. That may also sway my decision. I should know something on that today or tomorrow.


----------



## majbuzz

I find it interesting that your first post you write that you damaged the bike in the garage and not riding it. You later state that BMC will honor the replacement coverage if damaged during normal use.

During the request for coverage did BMC ask what happened? Not trying to pick here, just interesting case.

Thanks for the run down on the process.


----------



## Migen21

majbuss said:


> I find it interesting that your first post you write that you damaged the bike in the garage and not riding it. You later state that BMC will honor the replacement coverage if damaged during normal use.
> 
> During the request for coverage did BMC ask what happened? Not trying to pick here, just interesting case.
> 
> Thanks for the run down on the process.




It's a good question. It's why I said the term 'normal use' is their term, and obviously subject to interpretation. All I was trying to do with my post is to explain what the policy says (it's all on their website).

My interpretation of 'normal use' would be that you weren't misusing or abusing it. For example you weren't using it as a bumper jack to hold up your car while you change a flat! 

In my case, I wasn't actually on the bike, but I had just gotten off of it and leaned it up against some boxes in my garage near the door. I went inside to use the restroom and get a drink, and someone else hit the button to close the garage door, not realizing the bike was partially under the door. I didn't see exactly what happened, and I didn't hear anything. When I came back outside, the bike was laying on the ground and the door was open. Initially I thought it had just fallen over. Then I saw the dent/chip in the frame (top tube) and realized it was more serious than that. 

I never personally spoke to BMC. I just filled out a form and took it to the bike shop. The form has a box where you write a statement explaining what happened. I wrote two or three very brief sentences, but did not provide a lot of detail.

I have no idea if BMC scrutinized this at all, or if they expect the shops warranty managers to do that. Either way, they responded almost immediately. There wasn't any interview, or investigation. As far as I know, no one from BMC ever saw the damage (I did provide a picture of the damage to the bike, but I don't think BMC ever saw it). 

Within 20 minutes of me dropping off the paperwork, I got an email from the bike shop warranty guy saying BMC was offering to sell me two different frames at what I imagine is a *substantial* discount over the normal cost (impossible to really know this, as frames and frame sets are not a separate line item in their retail item listings).

Of course your mileage may vary. Different bike shops and different warranty administrators may work differently. I'm just relating what happened for me.


----------



## majbuzz

Thanks for the details, good to know. My SLR01 still has a few years left on the initial 5 year replacement deal. Hope I don't have to use it, but nice to know that it seems to actually work.


----------



## GOTA

Migen21 said:


> GOTA,
> 
> So your GF-02 is the Carbon 105?
> 
> I don't mind a few extra grams of weight. I just want to make sure I'm not compromising stiffness, compliance (on long rides over long seasons), or durability by going from the 2014 GF-01 to the 2015 GF-02.
> 
> I'm still very torn about my decision. There are many complicating factors. I have other 'endurance' style bikes to ride. My commuter is a Volagi Viaje Ti (60cm) that is also a very comfortable bike for long rides. To be honest, if someone put a gun to my head and said I had to pick one between the GF-01 and the Viaje Ti, I might very well pick the Titanium bike.
> 
> Also, I'm to the point in my cycling where I think I'd like to have a little racier bike. The SLR-01 they are offering seems like a great opportunity to make that move. I just wish I could find one built up somewhere so I can test ride to be 100% sure.
> 
> My girlfriend reminded me that I was somewhat regretful for not holding out for the Disc version of the GF-01 when I bought it (wasn't immediately available so I went with rim brakes). If I moved my Ultegra Di2 from the GF-01 to the new SLR, I could save a few $$ and if I really missed the GF-01, I could buy the Disc version later.
> 
> it's a lot to process and a lot to consider.
> 
> Also, I got word from my insurance company that they may cover me after all. That may also sway my decision. I should know something on that today or tomorrow.


It is the Carbon 105 GF02 which is brand new this year. In the past that model was only aluminum. Now it's the only GF model with rim brakes.

Based on what you said about your riding the SLR-01 might be better for your next step. As long as you don't mind spending the extra $500 that might be a better fit. What you don't want to do is move everything over to the GF-02 and feel that it's less than what you had before. I can't tell the difference but I also haven't put 5000 miles on the GF-01. 

If you were thinking about a racier bike anyway and the GF-02 will be a step down from the GF-01 then this sounds like the perfect reason to go with the SLR. The only reason not to would be the money.


----------



## Migen21

Thanks GOTA,

I wish it was that simple. The money isn't the main factor. I'm not as young and agile as I used to be, and I'm really not sure how comfortable I'll be on the racier geometry of the SLR01. I'm a little worried about back and shoulder pain over the long haul. 

I know the GF-01 works. The SLR has the same seat and head tube angles, but the GF-01 has a higher stack, and I'm a little concerned about the additional reach on longer rides.

I have a few days to ponder this. 

In your research,were you able to find any specific details about the differences between the 2014 GF-01 and the 2015 GF-02? And the difference between the 2015 GF-01 and GF-02 (carbon) ? I've not been able to find anything definitive. I sent an email to BMC asking this yesterday, but they have not responded.


----------



## GOTA

The only differences between the GF-01 and GF-02 are the brakes and the lesser grade of carbon in the 02 which makes it heavier. They use less layers of carbon but each of those layers is thicker in the GF-02 than in the GF-01. That keeps the same riding characteristics but the frame weight goes from around 1000g in the GF-01 to 1300g in the GF-02. That's not an issue for me but it is for some.

I did test the SLR-03 which has the same frame material as the GF-02. It was difficult finding the GF-02 in my size so I was considering other options at the time. I had to test the GF-01 for geometry and the SLR-03 for the frame material. The SLR-03 did have room for 28mm tires which was nice. It did use a regular seat post instead of the nice compliant one the GF-02 used which I didn't like. 

You were definitely stretched out more but it wasn't to the point of a Specialized Tarmac or Felt F series bikes. I'm 46 and while I liked it for short distances I was worried that it would be too much once I hit that 20 mile mark on a ride. Luckily they were able to locate the GF-02 in my size because I wouldn't have bought the SLR-03. 

One annoying thing about BMC is that they really need to improve their inventory system in the US. I was told the are hiring up and 'upgrading' BMC USA to address this. Right after I bought my bike the GF-01 won the Cycling Plus bike of the year which is a huge award and they had none to sell. That's just poor planning. The service though was great. The rep was able to find my bike in the inventory at another bike shop 2 states away and they worked out a deal to mail to mine.


----------



## Migen21

Thanks again GOTA, 

Prompted by your post, I dug into the specs on the last years model, and while they don't elaborate on the differences in the carbon characteristics in detail, the weight of an identically equipped (Ultegra) 2014 GF-01 is almost a pound lighter than the same Ultegra 2015 GF-02.

The most annoying thing about this is the bike shop told me they are effectively the same thing (almost certainly out of ignorance and not malice). This is not the first time something like this has happened here (my girlfriend was given incorrect information about bike she purchased last year - again, out of ignorance and not malice). I think it's time to have another closed door session with their shop manager.

Back to the bike replacement... while weight is not a primary concern for me, that there is a pound differnce in the overall build (some is attributable to the wheels I'm sure), is significant, and there are obviously some significant differences between last year and this year. 

I'll rebuild this bike as a SLR-01, and as I have the opportunity to test ride the newer Gran Fondo's, I may decide later I need another one and will choose at that time.

Thanks again.


----------



## GOTA

I think you are doing the smart thing Migen21. I've been to a lot of shops where they don't know their own products and have no idea about new models coming out from brands they carry. I have 2 BMC dealers in my local area and neither are like that. They really do know their stuff.

When you do get the SLR-01 make sure you come back and update this board with a review. I'd love to hear your thoughts on how it compares to the GF-01


----------



## Migen21

Well,

Things have taken several bad turns in my effort to get a crash replacement frame.

In the few days it took to get the insurance claim approval, the two frames I was originally offered are no longer available, and there is apparently nothing available in the system to replace it. 

At this point, it looks like I'm faced with having to wait until mid June, which is supposedly when new bikes will start showing up. 

My Bike Shop has been very helpful and has expressed frustration with BMC over their lack of warranty support. Apparently this isn't the first time they have had this problem with BMC. Apparently (I have no real facts to support this), because BMC's brand is gaining in popularity, they are having a hard time keeping up with demand in retail for built bikes, and they are compromising their warranty stock to support the demand for built bikes in retail.

I'm a little frustrated with BMC at this point.

My bike shop did offer to bring in a built bike that matches my needs and strip it down and just sell me the frameset, but my cost for this frameset would be almost twice what I would have to pay for a frameset under the crash replacement program.

My disappointment with the brand at this point is significant enough that I'm considering just cutting my losses bailing out. I can send the frame to Calfee for a repair (would cost less than the crash replacement frameset), then re-sell the bike as-is, and use the money, along with my insurance money to buy a different brand (hopefully one that can actually back up their warranty program).

If anything changes, I'll post here.


----------



## L_Johnny

Wow sorry to hear that. As a fellow BMC owner, that is disheartening. I once was trying to source a seat post from a dealer, directly from BMC. They really took a long time to provide it. That dealership dropped BMC and they told me that it was not worth the time they spent trying to communicate efficiently with them. It's a real shame since they do make good bikes.


----------



## Migen21

A quick update:

I got the store manager involved and asked them to contact BMC (I had been working with the warranty guy).

They got the same answer. No more 2015 frame sets are available (at least not anything in any size close to what I need).

The best they could tell me is to wait for the 2016's to come out some time in June.

Let this be a lesson to all of you current or potential BMC owners out there. Hopefully BMC will resolve their stock issues in coming years, but for the time being, their warranty is pretty worthless as far as I'm concerned. 

The good news is that the bike shop is going to take care of me. They are going to sell me a complete SLR01 at cost. It's still a lot more money than the crash replacement frame was going to cost, but the trade-off is, I get a great deal on an SLR-01, and I get to keep my GF-01 and, if I so choose, can send it off to Calfee for a repair.

The takeaway here is, discuss warranty support with the bike shop before you invest this kind of money in a high end bike. Use forums like this one and others on the Internet to research a companies support history before committing to a major purchase like this. 

In my case, having a great bike shop to back them up saved me (to some degree).


----------



## GOTA

That's amazing that the shop is giving you the SLR-01 at cost. I know shops want to please customers but they do have to make a living. I wonder what's in it for them to do this. Maybe BMC is kicking something because they are worried that the shop may drop the line since you've said they've had issues in the past with the warranty. 

Whatever the reason it sounds like a good solution and a shop that is worth doing business with.


----------



## Migen21

Well, let's just say I've been a very loyal customer to them. Not only spending quite a lot of my own money there, but my girlfriend and a co-worker have both purchased expensive carbon bikes there. I've been a pretty strong advocate for them outside of the shop as well.

I have no complaints with the shop wheresoever. I honestly believe they have done everything they can, and then some. 

At this point my frustration is entirely with BMC.

I'm not usually one to do such things, but I'm strongly considering a loud, angsty social media campaign targeted at them, only because (sadly) such things sometimes actually work.


----------



## looigi

Migen21 said:


> ... only because (sadly) such things sometimes actually work.


When you say "work", what do you posit they achieve?


----------



## Migen21

looigi said:


> When you say "work", what do you posit they achieve?


Varying degrees of "success".


----------



## Migen21

Another update. I got a call from the manager at the bike shop today. I was informed that there are no 58cm SLR-01's available in any form.

I'm tired of getting the runaround from BMC on this. I'm done with them. I'll just get the GF-01 repaired and shop around for something else (NOT BMC!) with a bit racier geometry.

In the mean-time I guess I'll keep riding my commuter (Volagi Viaje Ti).


----------



## looigi

Migen21 said:


> Varying degrees of "success".


Success is a synonym for work. Neither describes what the achievement is, which is what I'm asking.


----------



## Migen21

Finally a few positive turns.

Good news #1: I managed to get my insurance company to cover my claim. They ended up paying me what a replacement frame would cost (if I could actually get one) minus my deductible. It wasn't pretty, and it took some public shaming to make it happen.

Good news#2: While a replacement GF-01 frame could not be found, between the shop and the BMC warranty department, they were able to source a 61cm Ultegra GF-02 from somewhere in BMC land (perhaps it was pulled from another shop? -- not sure). It was a rim brake Ultegra bike that is, for all intents and purposes, identical to my original bike, only this new one looks better (Shark Gray colorway is the best!). They sold me this entire 2015 bike for less than the retail cost of the replacement frame. As a bonus, because it wasn't technically a crash replacement, I was able to keep the old frame and fork. I'll probably have Calfee repair the frame once I get my hands on a replacement fork (via retail). 

There were a few minor mechanical glitches to work though. I ended up building the bike myself, and apparently didn't use enough carbon paste in the seat tube. This resulted in an annoying creak that was difficult to chase down (it sounded like the headset or bottom bracket). Also, the chain on the replacement bike seems to have had some issues. I'm not really a bike mechanic, so I'm not sure what was going on, but the chain and rear derailleur were making more noise than they should. Basically it sounded cross chained even when it wasn't. I had the shop put a new Ultegra 6800 chain on it, and the bike is running perfect now.

It has been a terrible expderience all around, but in the end, both BMC and my bike shop came through and put me back on a bike under terms I could live with. I guess that is really all that can be expected from a crash replacement policy.


----------



## jkerekes

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but are you saying that all the 2015 BMC models (at least the ones you mentioned) are all sold out? Is this in the U.S.? I am looking to buy a new bike and was considering a GF02. 

So there already going to release 2016 models?! I wonder what, if any changes they'll be. Probably just a price increase.


----------



## Migen21

Jkerekes,

I don't have any inside information about inventory status or 2016 release plans.

I was told by one local bike shop (not the one handling my crash replacement) that there are still some 2015's available (a few of each model), and that they are being heavily discounted, but the shop that I was working with said they could no longer reliably acquire any 2015's. 

As far as the 2016's, it sounds like there is going to be some 2016 stock available soon (some models like the ALR are already appearing according to another thread here). I don't know how many of what 2016 models, or exactly when they will show up. One dealer told me not to expect any 2016's until fall, but the other told me some are already on the way.

If I were shopping for a BMC right now, I'd harass my LBS to find a 2015 of the bike you want and hope they can get it for you at a discount. It may require calling around to multiple BMC dealers to get them to acknowledge availability and discount pricing (I'm sure they'd rather wait and sell you a marked up 2016).

Good luck.


----------



## GOTA

jkerekes said:


> I don't mean to hijack this thread, but are you saying that all the 2015 BMC models (at least the ones you mentioned) are all sold out? Is this in the U.S.? I am looking to buy a new bike and was considering a GF02.
> 
> So there already going to release 2016 models?! I wonder what, if any changes they'll be. Probably just a price increase.


It depends on the size. I was able to get a GF02 at the start of April. However, I needed a 51. I would have had no problem with a 54 and that's what I get for most brands but the 51 fit better for this bike. 

BMC was out of that size and the Pacific port strike had really screwed them up. The store contacted their BMC rep and he was able to get the bike shipped up from 2 states away. I had my bike in my size within a week. 

I saw that same rep at a BMC demo this past weekend and he told me that they can often do deals like that one to make sure the customer gets the bike. The demo by the way was for 2015 models so I wouldn't expect 2016 bikes until after the Summer. They were taking orders and selling them. 

Best thing to do it just ask your bike shop about availability. They were able to look it up easily on their computer system for me.


----------

